# New "study"



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

SpringerLink - Animal Cognition, Online First?

We are already seeing defense attorneys try to use this ludicrous "research"

Good to be familiar with it. www.swgdog.com has a rebuttal on the the first page of the website. Other orgs have slammed it. Has more holes in it than there is putty in the world. BUT this is what we deal with on a witness stand...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I was going to read the rebuttal, since the "study" was so compelling. it says swgdog.com isn't a valid site?
I'm not sure how you could refute something that is so ridiculous.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Well, DUH DUH..... www.swgdog.org 

That should work better You must remember, most juries are not comprised of dog handlers so a "study" by a PHD is impressive. We have to shoot it down and show the holes


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

sadly, most juries are also composed of people who get all their law knowledge/expectations from CSI and Law&Order


----------

